# Playing Around With A Maker's Mark



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

So I have a friend with a laser engraver...............







let me tell ya, the things that can be done with this machine are endless.....
(interested members can contact me or Glen himself at SEFtactical.com) feel free to shoot me any questions on this thread....
http://seftactical.c...id=64&Itemid=71

*video of the laser engraving a gun barrel. (just to give you an idea of how it works...)*





pretty fast huh?! the time consuming part is lining up the image and getting what you want engraved exactly where you want it to go... practice runs are done with LOW power on strips of painters masking tape that are laid over the item. when the image is where you want it.... peel off the tape and turn up the power, OR turn the power up a little more and burn right through the tape into your item.

anyhow......
I have been playing around with branding/maker's marks on the ole' caddys. credit to hrawk's wrench here and the other small fat frame might be a XXdollarbillXX frame...i'm not sure. the other is just a freehand of mine.

would love to know what you guys think...

































as always thank you to the forum for the inspiration and guidance
Brandon/BTOON


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! The possibilities are endless. Any symbol or design . Very cool.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it looks great, having your own signature mark for your slingshots!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very neat work, Is this machine expensive?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW, your icon on your slingshots is awesome


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

extremely cool Brandon, cudos


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like your mark -- and I like the precision of the etcher.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

I think both the idea and the execution are delightful.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Treefork, Sean, Luxor, Jaxter, Andy, Dahiker, and Catburn, Thank you gents! Luxor, the machine is pretty expensive.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Those look fantastic Btoon! The mark definitely adds a more professional look (And expensive) look!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

the more I look at them the more jealous i get...


----------



## Wak (Dec 30, 2011)

It does add that professional touch. I like your mark very much.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am all in favor of having a "maker's mark" ... no surprise there. Yours certainly is distinctive. Might be an idea of have a branding iron made with the design ... you may not always have access to a friend with a laser engraver.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that's a good idea! A brand hmmmmm.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Very interesting and very cool logo.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*What a cool logo!!! I've been thinking to myself to make a branding iron...or use one of those cheap electric welding irons to make one of my own creation...but this laser think it's flawless!!*


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for the kind words gents! i'm really excited about it! charles, a branding iron would be an interesting concept. would have to get the image made into some sort of steel stamp. as long as i have this though, it's pretty hard to beat.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

not to be a buzz kill here, just something to think over, the makers mark idea is great, not new but great, everyone should mark their work! now by their work? hmmmmm if you make, mark, and sell others designs thats not very ethical, but to mark for identification, pride..............


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

newcon, these are experiments, not for sale. my own designs would be ultimately used. these are just the slingshots i had on me at the time when i was at my buddy's house. and i know it is not a new concept. and as far as marking the work... the work is mine, the designs i've given credit where credit is due (hrawk and xxdollarbillxx) and again, not selling frames that are not my designs... just happy to come up with a logo that works for me as this can be a difficult task in it's own right.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> newcon, these are experiments, not for sale. my own designs would be ultimately used. these are just the slingshots i had on me at the time when i was at my buddy's house. and i know it is not a new concept. and as far as marking the work... the work is mine, the designs i've given credit where credit is due (hrawk and xxdollarbillxx) and again, not selling frames that are not my designs... just happy to come up with a logo that works for me as this can be a difficult task in it's own right.


aha! i knew it hahahahaha, thats why i opened up my statement with " not to be a buzz kill............ something to think about" hehehehe i knew someone would bite lol, i did not imply anything, just pointing out a few things i seen argued and complained about all over the internet.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a post I had missed. Very cool mark and tool.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

looks awesome brandon


----------

